# Sailing in Sweden?



## H.J.H?rnicke (Feb 11, 2001)

Wellcome to sail inthe Estern Baltic in our 
S/Y TARANEA-SPRAY.Please visit our hompage:

http://home.swipnet.se/taranea-spray/
and fair wind to all of you.
Jens Hörnicke


----------

